# Show me your contrasting Sables....



## WarrantsWifey

I saw another thread that got me thinking. Sables change a LOT!! So show me your TWO most contrasting pictures of your sables. The ones where they don't even look like the same dog!!! 

Killian Light!











Killian Dark!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Halo puppy - blondes have more fun. (Her first trip to the brewpub at 3-1/2 months old!)










All grown up:


----------



## WarrantsWifey

WOWWW!!! Doesnt even look like the same dog!!! :wub::wub:


----------



## wilbanks17

Yes those are definitely contrasting!


----------



## TriadGSD

Cassidy's Mom Halo looks like they got a mowhawk


----------



## idahospud49

Love the sables!!!


----------



## CaseysGSD

WOW!! crazy! Just have to say Killian is one of my favorite looking dark sables <3


----------



## JustMeLeslie

CaseysGSD said:


> WOW!! crazy! Just have to say Killian is one of my favorite looking dark sables <3


me too. He's a hunky hunk!:wub:


----------



## WarrantsWifey

You guys are so freaking sweet!!! I love him and I love knowing he has "extended family" that loves him too!!!


----------



## TitonsDad

Thank you for the compliments on Killian!!

Wait, he's not my pup... 

I :wub: Killian so much. I have plans for a female the same color.


----------



## WarrantsWifey

TitonsDad said:


> Thank you for the compliments on Killian!!
> 
> Wait, he's not my pup...
> 
> I :wub: Killian so much. I have plans for a female the same color.


Bwahaha, I know if anything were to happen to us, where to send Killian in our Will! LOL!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

Mauser looked like Halo's twin...

At about 3 months of age:











At almost a year:


----------



## WarrantsWifey

I always love their blonde phase!! <3 They all look so dang cute!!! Mauser is my kind of dog!! <3


----------



## TitonsDad

WarrantsWifey said:


> Bwahaha, I know if anything were to happen to us, where to send Killian in our Will! LOL!


 :help:


----------



## wilbanks17

Great pics!


----------



## GSD_Xander

Wow - the change is amazing and so beautiful!


----------



## idahospud49

This is making more and more excited to see what Glock will look like!!


----------



## Emoore

Kopper light:









Kopper dark:


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Masi was more silverish/black at times when she was little but here she is @ 3months old, all innocent lookin









and here she is now, well a month or so ago


----------



## Dainerra

blonde Singe









New and improved Singe!


----------



## Wolfgeist

Ohh, such beautiful dogs. I am crazy for sables. I am always amazed to see the differences.


----------



## kelso

Kelso

pup



















2 years old











2 months ago


----------



## timmster

wow! I had no idea that the sable coat changes THAT much


----------



## UofIowaGSD

I love sable threads! Here is my sable, Charlie. 

I think he was around 12 weeks in the first one and he's five months in the second two.


----------



## Lmilr

*Jager*

The first picture is at 7 weeks and the second is at 5 months. He was almost black when he was born and then went light for a while and now is getting darker everyday it seems.


----------



## TechieDog

Charlie looks great. I love how they darken up.


----------



## KZoppa

Shasta @ 12 weeks old









Shasta @ 11 months old


----------



## angel18

love Biebel....







.


----------



## wildo

kelso said:


> Kelso





UofIowaGSD said:


> Here is my sable, Charlie.


Wowzers. Two very _commanding _GSDs! Beauties!


----------



## boeselager

WOW, Charlie certainly darkened up a Lot!!!! He looks Great


----------



## WarrantsWifey

I LOVE Shasta!!!


----------



## JKlatsky

Tag









And then just a few weeks later...


----------



## WarrantsWifey

JKlatsky said:


> Tag


Tag is a HANDSOME puppy!!!


----------



## JKlatsky

Thanks! What's also fun is not just how they change from puppy to adult coat...but even seasonally.

Argos at just over a year in July.









And just last week.


----------



## Alois

WOW! some of these are really wild. Our sable was born Jan 2011 so shes still young and I dont have contrasting pics yet. I did see another dog from her breeder though that looks EXACTLY like what ours did when both were puppies. Now their dog is grown and she looks like an adult version of what she did of herself. So I was hoping and assuming ours would turn out kinda the same. There is a puppy picture in this section that I found that looks like ours. someone posted a picture of it a few months ago. Cant wait to see how she turns out. I hope her final coloring looks kinda like it does now but ill love her either way


----------



## tierra nuestra

ACERO BEFORE AND AFTER,PEOPLE TELL ME ALL THE TIME SHE'S NOT PUREBRED AFTER:thinking:


----------



## A_selders

*contrasting sables*

At the breeders just over a month old








Her light phase!









Today in the yard at 13 1/2 months


----------



## firemedic1343

Very pretty, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lmilr

tierra nuestra said:


> ACERO BEFORE AND AFTER,PEOPLE TELL ME ALL THE TIME SHE'S NOT PUREBRED AFTER:thinking:


 
Wow she is beautiful!! :wub:


----------



## TitonsDad

I just have to come back to this thread every now and then to get my Sable fix. :wub:

How's my Killian doing?


----------



## Holmeshx2

bad pictures but

Jinx about 3 months










Jinx about 5-5.5 months


----------



## MrsMiaW

The first photo is Thor at about 10-11 weeks. The second photo is Thor just a few days ago at 9 months.


----------



## TitonsDad

MrsMiaW said:


> The first photo is Thor at about 10-11 weeks. The second photo is Thor just a few days ago at 9 months.


Oh God... becoming harder and harder to resist!! *Repeat after me* "Now is NOT the time to get another puppy. Now is NOT the time to get another puppy."

:wub:


----------



## WarrantsWifey

WOW, Look at Jinx!!! I love her before and afters!!

Thor is a HANDSOME BOY!!!!


----------



## WolfCrest

My puppy seems to like to change shades and can't decide if her ears should stand or not.
Alyx at 8 weeks








Alyx at 10 weeks








Alyx at 12 weeks








Alyx yesterday at 14 weeks


----------



## Rival

I haven't been on in a while...Rival & I have been having too many adventures! LOL. 

But, here is my little Piranha's coat changes:

7 weeks old (at the breeder's):










4 months old (Just a few weeks ago):










It is *crazy* how their colors change! I love my sable!


----------



## WarrantsWifey

Holy WOW, Rival has a huge change in coat!!


----------



## Caitydid255

Day I brought her home at 8 weeks


12 weeks when somebody mistook her for a hyena


Couple of weeks ago


----------



## Verivus

Rival said:


>


Wow what a handsome little guy!


----------



## TitonsDad

Verivus said:


> Wow what a handsome little guy!


I second this!! :wub:


----------



## Rival

Thank you!  I loves him! And, yes, he had a huge change of coat.


----------



## guitarest

Blitz at 6 weeks...










Blitz at 6 months










Blitz recent picture


----------



## TheNamesNelson

All these Sables are beautiful! Sable is such an amazing coat color.


----------



## jprice103

Here are pictures of Cheyenne at 8 weeks, then today at almost 5 months.


----------



## TitonsDad

Oh my word!! Those are beautiful Sables just posted.


----------



## JPrice

Here are some pictures of Mona from 14 weeks to almost 5 months


----------



## horsegirl

tierra nuestra said:


> ACERO BEFORE AND AFTER,PEOPLE TELL ME ALL THE TIME SHE'S NOT PUREBRED AFTER:thinking:


she is lovely , love the "stockyness" (is that a word?) of her , deff a purebred..


----------



## guitarest

Really being serious here, does it really matter of a dog is pure breed if its a companion dog? Blitz is a AKC, but he is also my service animal; I have had a huge amount of Humane Society Pound Puppies and each one has been a fantastic addition to my family.


----------



## koda00

MrsMiaW said:


> The first photo is Thor at about 10-11 weeks. The second photo is Thor just a few days ago at 9 months.


 
I remember Thor in puppy class, he was so CUTE, his lil ears standing up straight


----------



## KDH

guitarest said:


> Really being serious here, does it really matter of a dog is pure breed if its a companion dog? Blitz is a AKC, but he is also my service animal; I have had a huge amount of Humane Society Pound Puppies and each one has been a fantastic addition to my family.


To my mind, purebreed or mutt is irrelevant if it's a good companion dog - I suppose the issue comes in if one is told/led to believe that one was acquiring a purebreed and that's specifically what one wanted, then one subsequently has reason to doubt the parentage.


----------



## juliejujubean

guitarest said:


> Blitz at 6 weeks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blitz at 6 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blitz recent picture


Hey. That's me holding blitz. Silly daddy putting me on forums. ;-)
I hope my little girl does not change too much, I love her colors as they are.


----------



## ALDuke

Duke at 19 weeks?











Duke now ( at 1 year 1 month)


----------



## suzzyq01

I did 3. 

8 weeks, 4 months, and 11 months.


----------



## SchDDR

14 Weeks:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









3 Years:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Melly

I hope my girl gets that much color to her as she gets older they are all so pretty.


----------



## kallie

guitarest said:


> Blitz at 6 weeks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blitz at 6 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blitz recent picture


Where did you get your GSD from? You live not far from where I live


----------



## ALDuke

I didn't realize they change from year to year. I can't wait to see what Duke looks like after the summer. As beautiful as he is, this will be interesting to see.


----------



## WarrantsWifey

SchDDR said:


> 14 Weeks:
> 
> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Years:
> 
> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view


WOW! :wub:


----------



## ALDuke

SchDDR said:


> 14 Weeks:
> 
> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Years:
> 
> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view


Do you have any more pics inbetween those?


----------

